# Mowing the angles



## rkcr123 (Sep 19, 2003)

My property is divided by roads into sections. Each of them has some acute-angled corners. I find these waste time mowing because I can't turn sharply enough (and I can't afford a ztr.) I wind up running beyond the area that still needs mowed and swinging back, or doing a figure 8 outside the area that still needs mowed or turning short of the corner and leaving a triangle of uncut grass and then getting it on a subsequent pass
or backing around.
These all waste time and leave a kinda sloppy look.
It's the same whether I'm using a 4-wheel tractor with a belly mount mower or a 2-wheel tractor with or without sulky and a front mount mower.
I'm thinking there has to be a better technique. Can anybody help me?
Thanks
rr


----------



## red-n-green (Sep 15, 2003)

*You could try this*

Sometimes when discing fields with very sharp corners, I will start by discing from corner to corner. I will make a couple passes this way so when I start going around the field I dont have to worry about missing any spots in the corners when I make my turns. I guess this would work for mowing as well. Just an idea.

Jay


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Changing the Pattern.........*

Try starting at the outside, and mowing inward That takes care of your odd angles, and when you get to the middle, your wasted space (where you overlap already mowed ground) will be smaller. 

Depending on whether the grass is long or short, you could mow either clockwise or counter. 

In reality, you can't help mowing wasted space, regardless of the pattern, but if you enjoy the "seat time", dont worry about it!!!

TractorGuy


----------



## rkcr123 (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks guys. I don't mind it so much unless I have projects waiting -- usually the case -- but there's also just the idea of solving a problem that all the neighbors seem to have too.
rr


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Mowing a yard with an interesting design is a testament to why I took High School Geometry!!!!!


----------

